# Worst Movie Ever?



## Zar (Sep 4, 2010)

In your own opinion what is the worst movie ever?

Mine would be Bitch-slap followed closely behind by beyond the valley of the dolls


----------



## Kihari (Sep 4, 2010)

"Be Kind Rewind."


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Sep 4, 2010)

Zar said:


> In your own opinion what is the worst movie ever?
> 
> Mine would be Bitch-slap followed closely behind by beyond the valley of the dolls


 
Ooh, I watched that second one with my ex-boyfriend. That's a fucking weird movie. Haha.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 4, 2010)

Jesus Christ Vampire Hunter.

No comment... Yes it's a real movie.


----------



## iceroadlion (Sep 4, 2010)

Transformers 2


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Sep 4, 2010)

Passion of the Christ.  No plot, no character development, it was like if you took one of the death game scenes from Saw and stretched it into an entire movie.


----------



## Koronikov (Sep 4, 2010)

Avatar


----------



## Xenke (Sep 4, 2010)

Funny People.

(alternatively, Zombie Strippers/Vampire's Kiss/Inception is best movie)


----------



## Cam (Sep 4, 2010)

Texas chainsaw massacre 2

Holy fuck is it bad


----------



## Jude (Sep 4, 2010)

inb4 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyophYBP_w4


----------



## Sauvignon (Sep 4, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> Texas chainsaw massacre 2
> 
> Holy fuck is it bad



Apparently, you have not seen Texas Chainsaw Massacre 3...


----------



## Xenke (Sep 4, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> inb4 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyophYBP_w4


 
There's a different between horribly bad and comically bad.


----------



## ShadowEon (Sep 4, 2010)

Happy Feet was the worst movie I ever saw in theaters. The animation may have been good but story(especially ending) sucked. And the dancing got old fast.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 4, 2010)

Year One


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 4, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Year One


 
"Harold Ramis is one of the nicest people I've met in the movie business, and I'm so sorry 'Year One' happened to him... 'Year One' is a dreary experience, and all the ending accomplishes is to bring it to a close. Even in the credit cookies, you don't sense the actors having much fun."

-Roger Ebert


"Jack Black IS Jack Black. Michael Cera IS Michael Cera. And the audience IS none the better for it. In what is easily the most mind numbingly brutal big name comedy Iâ€™ve seen this year, you will _delight_ to everything you _love_ about low grade comedy... This is not the triumphant return of Harold Ramis. This is the sad, pitiful career suicide that places your face squarely in your palm and causes you to mutter and sputter in confusion about what the fuck it is that youâ€™re watching."

-Carlyle from Spill.com/ Massawyrm from Ain't it Cool News

"Somebody needs to take they ass back to Year One of filmmaking and comedy writing because this s--t here... every scene is like watching a deaf guy with a retarded spastic acting together. Allow me to reenact a scene of this movie for you. 'YEEAAAAAHHH BLUBLUBLUBLUBLUBLUBLU!!!" and Michael Cera comes in, he's like, 'Mnm mnm du du meep map dab deb dee.'''

-Korey Coleman of Spill.com


----------



## Don (Sep 4, 2010)

The American remake of the Wicker Man was absolutely god awful. There was no character development at all, the plot was everywhere and made no sense, they completely changed the setting of the film from the original, and they even had the nerve to put in an utterly worthless and poorly developed sub-plot about extremist feminism (all the while ignoring the point of the original).

The film's only saving grace was seeing Nicholas Cage kick a women in the crotch while wearing a bear suit. That at least got a chuckle out of me.


----------



## Mangasama (Sep 4, 2010)

So many options! I'd have to say MANOS, HAND OF FATE!


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 4, 2010)

Avata-


Koronikov said:


> Avatar


 Fuck beat me to it.


----------



## Cam (Sep 4, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Apparently, you have not seen Texas Chainsaw Massacre 3...


 
They made a third one? ._.


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 4, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> inb4 [URL]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyophYBP_w4[/URL]


There's a Troll 3, and it's even worse.

Let's see here... worst movie ever... you know what, I'll just pick a random thing that The Cinema Snob reviewed:
Island of Death


----------



## A10pex (Sep 4, 2010)

Koronikov said:


> Avatar



Wouldn't say it's the worst but it's pretty down there on my list


----------



## Cam (Sep 4, 2010)

Whys everyone hating on avatar?

I didnt think it was that bad....

But they way they are milking money out of it us fucking retarded


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 4, 2010)

Dudley Do-Right.


----------



## Pine (Sep 4, 2010)

Kihari said:


> "Be Kind Rewind."


 
I actually think that movie was kind of funny, though a little stupid. The whole "Remaking Ghostbusters" is what I liked mostly.

I think the Final Destination series is terrible. Poor acting, poor special effects, poor everything.

Also, PiÃ±ata Survival Island was complete shit. It's a horror movie about some teens on an island getting killed by an ancient possessed piÃ±ata.


----------



## Jude (Sep 4, 2010)

Avatar wasn't really bad at all, just really overhyped. The visuals were nice, the plot was just REALLY predicable. It's the highest grossing movie of all time, and they want to re-release it. For fuck's sake, man.


----------



## Shouden (Sep 4, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> Whys everyone hating on avatar?
> 
> I didnt think it was that bad....
> 
> But they way they are milking money out of it us fucking retarded


 
Avatar wasn't too terrible. But, it is a movie that, if you don't have a Blu-ray player and an HD TV and a kick-ass sound system, it's not worth even renting. It's a movie that's all about the visual stuff. I mean, you know the acting and story are going to suck when Sagorny Weaver pops out of a statis tube ala Alien. Yeah. The acting and story sucked noodles but the visuals were pretty awesome.

But my vote for worst movie is No Country For Old Men. Oh my word. I was a decent movie until it ended in a way that invalidated the entire movie. So, essentially you just wasted 2 hours of your life. Yeah, it was a stupid movie.


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Sep 4, 2010)

Motel Hell.


----------



## Eske (Sep 4, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Funny People.
> 
> (alternatively, Zombie  Strippers/Vampire's Kiss/Inception is best movie)


 
 Haha oh god Zombie Strippers.  
 I couldn't decide if it was horrible or fantastic.  A little of both, I  think.

Anyway, I honestly can't think of a "worst movie ever" -- probably  because if it's really bad, I'll forget all about it and/or turn it off  halfway through.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 4, 2010)

Eske said:


> Haha oh god Zombie Strippers.
> I couldn't decide if it was horrible or fantastic.  A little of both, I  think.


 
It was fantastically horrible. I want to see it again.


----------



## Sigma (Sep 4, 2010)

That street fighter film from years back.


----------



## Nyloc (Sep 4, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> The film's only saving grace was seeing Nicholas Cage kick a women in the crotch while wearing a bear suit. That at least got a chuckle out of me.



You forgot the part where he burned to death after getting stung in the face a million times. That was my favourite part of the movie, due to the fact that it meant I could watch Cage die a horrible and painful death and because it meant the movie was over.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 4, 2010)

Kihari said:


> "Be Kind Rewind."


 
I enjoyed this movie >>
It's quirky


----------



## Jw (Sep 4, 2010)

Eske said:


> [...]
> Anyway, I honestly can't think of a "worst movie ever" -- probably  because if it's really bad, I'll forget all about it and/or turn it off  halfway through.


 
This. If it's bad or not engaging enough, I'll fall asleep or leave the room/theater/wherever I am.

There is one movie I remember being pretty disappointing, though. True fact: I fell asleep during "Godfather". I understand it's a classic, but I was bored pretty much the entire movie, and I knew already what was supposed to happen, so there was nothing redeeming it. And I usually like some other films that aren't supposed to be terribly exciting all the time either, like "12 Angry Men" and "The Maltese Falcon" (The Humphrey Bogart version), along with several other classic movies. ...I don't know, it was not my cup of tea and was a pretty big letdown compared to the hype I've heard around it. Here comes the flak for saying that.


----------



## Zar (Sep 4, 2010)

leprechaun 4 IN SPACE watched that that deserves a terrible mention


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 4, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> The American remake of the Wicker Man was absolutely god awful. There was no character development at all, the plot was everywhere and made no sense, they completely changed the setting of the film from the original, and they even had the nerve to put in an utterly worthless and poorly developed sub-plot about extremist feminism (all the while ignoring the point of the original).
> 
> The film's only saving grace was seeing Nicholas Cage kick a women in the crotch while wearing a bear suit. That at least got a chuckle out of me.


"Now, also in theatres right now is The Wicker Man, with Nicholas Cage running around in a bear suit and screaming at everybody else, including â€” he should be screaming at his agent,  his manager and everybody else involved with this. This is a remake of a 1973 British cult classic, it wasn't screened for critics, it was dumped in theatres on Labor Day weekend, and I'm here to tell you why: it sucks on a gargantuan level. In fact, it's so bad, that it's almost â€” almost â€” a guilty pleasure. Thumbs up for its value as a cinematic carwreck, but I just can't do that to you, the home viewer,"
â€” Richard Roeper

"The deeper question is just what Mr. [Neil] LaBute, with his reputation as an intellectual provocateur, was doing when he set out to update one of the most enduringly creepy horror films ever made... A movie like this can survive an absurd premise but not incompetent execution. And Mr. LaBute, never much of an artist with the camera, proves almost comically inept as a horror-movie technician. He canâ€™t even manage an effective false scare, or sustain suspense for more than a beat or two. Nor does the crude, sloppy look of the film turn into cheesy, campy excess. Itâ€™s neither haunting nor amusing; just boring."
â€” A.O. Scott


----------



## CyberFox (Sep 4, 2010)

Idiocracy, enough said!


----------



## Riley (Sep 4, 2010)

2001: A Space Odyssey.

I went there, and I mean it.  It takes half an hour in the beginning to toss out the "Knowledge Begets Violence" message, then just wanders around like a retarded sea urchin for another three hours.  It was basically the 60s version of a Michael Bay movie:  "Woooo, look what special effects we can make!"


----------



## Kihari (Sep 4, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> I enjoyed this movie >>
> It's quirky


 
The whole time I was watching it, I felt zoned out from exposure to the characters' forced stupidity.  The best part for me was at the end, when they're showing the old-timey looking movie.

Also:  "Space Chimps."


----------



## Ames (Sep 4, 2010)

Transmorphers: Fall of Man


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 4, 2010)

What, I've read through all this, and no one's mentioned "Battlefield Earth" yet?


----------



## Surgat (Sep 4, 2010)

_Epic Movie_.


----------



## Jude (Sep 4, 2010)

Surgat said:


> _Epic Movie_.


 
Gah, all those types of movies are, and will continue to be terrible. Scary Movie 1-3 was alright, but after that, meh.


----------



## Sigma (Sep 4, 2010)

Them type of films are best watched while hyper and with friends


----------



## Riley (Sep 4, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> What, I've read through all this, and no one's mentioned "Battlefield Earth" yet?



That at least has unintentional comedic value going for it.


----------



## Surgat (Sep 5, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> Gah, all those types of movies are, and will continue to be terrible. Scary Movie 1-3 was alright, but after that, meh.


 
I really don't know how they can keep making those things. Who would actually _pay money_ to see these sorts of movies?


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 5, 2010)

Riley said:


> That at least has unintentional comedic value going for it.


 
I just couldn't watch the thing all the way through, it was so bad.  Didn't see anything comedic in it, it just stank... the book was good, though.  Shame the movie just slaughtered it.


----------



## Karimah (Sep 5, 2010)

The Blair Witch Project

"WE'RE NOT LOST >:C"

--2 hours later--

"I've seen that rock before!!! But we're NOT lost!"

"Oh shit. People sticks."

*nasty camera sob/nose drip*

Just....ugh.


----------



## KaiFox (Sep 5, 2010)

The Village. Stupidest fucking ending i've ever seen and I regret watching that horrible movie. >.<


----------



## LLiz (Sep 5, 2010)

The only movie that I've ever walked out of the cinema was "The Producers". 
We snuck out the movie about 30 mins of the way into it and we snuck into "Underworld: Evolution" which almost as bad but had enough staying power to keep us in the cinema.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 5, 2010)

Harold & Kumar
Barbie & 12 Dancing Princesses
Haven't seen Alpha & Omega but I'm putting it here anyways
Good Boy
All Stuart Little movies
Valiant
Backyardigans movies
Garfield movies
Balto 2 and 3
Lion King 2


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 5, 2010)

Also, a surprisingly good movie that I was forced to watch is Heartbreakers.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Sep 5, 2010)

Tough choice, but here's two worth mentioning.

First there's this animu flick called "*Jin-Roh: The Wolf Brigade*." I actually expected it to be good but the whole fucking movie is just a bunch of people talking about how the whole thing is just like Red Riding Hood because that automatically makes it OMGDEEP. Thanks a fucking lot Japan, I gave you one more chance with your animu and you ruined it.

*Robin Hood (2010)* was also pretty fucking bad. It's so fucking boring throughout the whole thing and it's not even Robin Hood, it's just Russel Crowe being super srs.


----------



## coward67 (Sep 5, 2010)

That one werewolf movie that had no werewolves in it.


----------



## Riilulu (Sep 5, 2010)

If I had to personally choose on of the ones I hate,
it would probably end up being "The Box"


----------



## Pine (Sep 5, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> *Robin Hood (2010)* was also pretty fucking bad. It's so fucking boring throughout the whole thing and it's not even Robin Hood, it's just Russel Crowe being super srs.


 
fucking this

not only is it boring, it is also long as hell. I almost fell asleep in the theater.

also, The Last Exorcism


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 5, 2010)

Pretty much every Sci-fi movie, for me

Especially shit like Total Recall.

_Amnesia doesn't work that way what the christ is a sky doing on mars no that's not how you'd die why are those people still alive with no air WHY DOES THE FUCKING MIDGET HAVE A GUN_


----------



## Isen (Sep 5, 2010)

The Happening.



Shouden said:


> But my vote for worst movie is No Country For Old Men. Oh my word. I was a decent movie until it ended in a way that invalidated the entire movie. So, essentially you just wasted 2 hours of your life. Yeah, it was a stupid movie.


 
Oh god you missed the point so hard.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 5, 2010)

EVERY MOVIE WITH SANDRA BULLOCK


----------



## Shouden (Sep 5, 2010)

Isen said:


> The Happening.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh god you missed the point so hard.


 

There was a point to that movie? Other than "don't pick up strange money that's surrounded by dead guys." which is something anyone with a brain would know. And it all ended without resolving anything. The guy who stole the money dies in an unrelated and completely random gang shooting, his wife...well, it implies that she was killed, but it also implies that she lived, so who knows, the seriel killer lives and goes free, the cop retires without catching the guy he was after, and why was Woody Harrilson even in this picture? He had two scenes and was killed. Seriously, everything about it was going great until the ending and it just felt like in completely made the entire movie pointless. you literally could have shown that ending, and mentioned that the guy who died in the gang shooted stole some money from a bunch of corpses, the seriel killer was hired to get the money back and the cop was trying to catch the seriel killer, and it still would be like: But none of that actually happens. The guy who stole the money died, but the seriel killer didn't kill him OR get the money, the cop didn't even FIND the seriel killer and just retired, and the guy who stole the money in the first placed joined the guys he stole it from in hell.


----------



## ShearedSheep (Sep 7, 2010)

Molly said:


> Pretty much every Sci-fi movie, for me



This I don't even--

The Matrix: Revolutions


----------



## Winter (Sep 7, 2010)

2012.

That movie was the most stupid thing ever made. From the pathetic characters via the animals being led two by two into the arks (inbreeding doesn't happen in Hollywood?) to the happy family reunion at the end (even though everybody hated the hero/father throughout the whole movie).

I kept wishing the world would end three years early just so I wouldn't have to see it through to the end. And yes, I'm too cheap to leave the theatre once I've paid to get in there.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Sep 7, 2010)

Riley said:


> 2001: A Space Odyssey


 
Don't, don't even.


For me, What the Bleep Do We Know?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 7, 2010)

coward67 said:


> That one werewolf movie that had no werewolves in it.


Wolfen? Or Brotherhood of the Wolf?


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Sep 7, 2010)

The Ant Bully


----------



## Ames (Sep 7, 2010)

Winter said:


> I'm too cheap to leave the theatre once I've paid to get in there.


 
Same here.

It's kinda weird to think that even 10 years ago, theaters would still let you back in as long as you had a ticket from the same day...

Boy, have things changed.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 7, 2010)

Solaris

Nuff said.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 7, 2010)

Plan 9 from Outer Space.
Ishtar.
Dune.
Howard the Duck.
The live-action Street Fighter movie, the one with Van Damme.
Toys.


----------



## Stawks (Sep 7, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Jesus Christ Vampire Hunter.
> 
> No comment... Yes it's a real movie.


 
I choose this one.

Because it squandered maybe the greatest premise in the history of bad filmmaking.


----------



## Winter (Sep 8, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Solaris
> 
> Nuff said.


 
Surely you mean the one with George Clooney, and not Tarkovskij's classic?


----------



## Zar (Sep 8, 2010)

Has anyone here seen "let the right one in"? if you have like or hate you should know its being re-maid


----------



## King Ghidorah 2 (Sep 8, 2010)

For me, the worst movie I've seen is Godzilla (the tristar remake made in '98.) because it had dumb characters, too much lovey lovey bullcrap, little kaiju action, and the worst part is that GINO runs away from the millitary. Overall, it's crap.

Oh well, thank God(zilla, lol) that Toho owned this POS when they made Godzilla 2000.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 8, 2010)

Winter said:


> Surely you mean the one with George Clooney, and not Tarkovskij's classic?


 
I mean the psychological thriller where everybody's paranoiac & you wait for something to happen for two hours straight.


----------



## Redregon (Sep 8, 2010)

"How High"

dumbest movie i've ever had the misfortune of watching.


----------



## Twylyght (Sep 8, 2010)

2012 - This movie made me angry because I wasted my time watching it.
Hoodwink - God, that was a bad movie.


----------



## Twink (Sep 8, 2010)

Disaster Movie


It was shitty even for shitty b level parodie movies


----------



## The DK (Sep 8, 2010)

Twink said:


> Disaster Movie
> 
> It was shitty even for shitty b level parodie movies



i agree, i like parody movies but that one the same said it all


----------



## kyle19 (Sep 8, 2010)

*Vampires: Los Muertos

*


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Sep 8, 2010)

_Reign of Fire_



Ibuuyk said:


> I mean the psychological thriller where everybody's paranoiac & you wait for something to happen for two hours straight.


 
Heh, that's the film I rewatched on the plane when I was trying to avoid staying awake. Sure enough I fell asleep


----------



## insan3guy (Sep 8, 2010)

spiders 2: breeding grounds 
OMGOMGOMG i totally almost broke this disc in half after i watched it, except that i could still use it as my dog's frisbee.  srsly thats what i use that movie for, cuz its so horrifyingly blood-curdlingly bad......

along the lines of bad movies, THE ROAD isn't really a _bad_ movie, but its just depressing as hell.  for a film with christian bale, it had an apallingly low amount of action.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 8, 2010)

The Room

It's pretty seriously meant to be a drama.

[yt]mQ4KzClb1C4[/yt]

can you feel the drama

[yt]LR1oG8-JajM[/yt]

I KIL U U BASTURD


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Sep 8, 2010)

National Lampoon's Bag Boy...a comedy about being a bag boy. Horrible horrible movie.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 8, 2010)

there's definitely a difference between goofy "bad movies" like the room, plan 9 (i dont know how you could watch _ed wood_ and not think of him as anything less than a tragic hero) or manos: the hands of fate and big studio shit. like, for me, zombieland was just unfulfilling and no fun and nowhere near on par with _shaun of the dead_ and i feel like more and more of these movies are getting made because PEOPLE DONT LIKE NEW THINGS and its just sad man

sad


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 8, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> inb4 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyophYBP_w4


 
Dammit, that's just what I was thinking when I saw this title.

Probably "Anchorman, the Legend of Ron Burgundy." That was annoyingly bad, not humorously bad. It was one of the few movies I had to stop.


----------



## KyaKonami (Sep 8, 2010)

The Village and Sorority House Massacre 2....god I wanted to claw my eyes out after those....Oh, and the first Twilight movie.....die you ugly Edward Cullen...


----------



## Riley (Sep 8, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Don't, don't even.


 
No, I did.  See my comparison to a Michael Bay movie.  It was the Transformers 2 of the 20th century.  And at least Transformers 2 wasn't 3 hours long.


Tycho said:


> Dune.



That's pretty bad, yeah, but at least it makes the book seem a bit better when paired up.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Sep 9, 2010)

Riley said:


> No, I did.  See my comparison to a Michael Bay movie.  It was the Transformers 2 of the 20th century.  And at least Transformers 2 wasn't 3 hours long.


 I don't think anyone's going to think your opinion matters when you compare Stanley Kubrick to a fucking Michael Bay movie. I hope you're proud of yourself for showing how retarded you truly are.


----------



## Riley (Sep 9, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I don't think anyone's going to think your opinion matters when you compare Stanley Kubrick to a fucking Michael Bay movie. I hope you're proud of yourself for showing how retarded you truly are.


No, I don't have a problem with Kubrick; I absolutey loved A Clockwork Orange.  It's just that 2001 is one of the most pretentious and useless movies I've ever seen.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 9, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Passion of the Christ.  No plot, no character development, it was like if you took one of the death game scenes from Saw and stretched it into an entire movie.


 


KaiFox said:


> The Village. Stupidest fucking ending i've ever seen and I regret watching that horrible movie. >.<


 THESE


Tycho said:


> The live-action Street Fighter movie, the one with Van Damme.


 You know they made a video game out of that movie. Street Fighter: The Movie: The Game.
No, really, they did.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Sep 9, 2010)

Riley said:


> No, I don't have a problem with Kubrick; I absolutey loved A Clockwork Orange.  It's just that 2001 is one of the most pretentious and useless movies I've ever seen.


 Still, you compared it to fucking Transformers 2. Transformers 2 wasn't bad because it was filled with special effects, it was bad because it was offensive, racist, disgusting, long-as-fuck, stupid, sexist, immature, and most importantly, a Michael Bay film. 2001: A Space Odyssey wasn't all those things.

tl;dr, your comparison is still fucking stupid.


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 9, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Plan 9 from Outer Space.
> Ishtar.
> Dune.
> Howard the Duck.
> ...


 
We need to hang out....


----------



## Riley (Sep 9, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Still, you compared it to fucking Transformers 2. Transformers 2 wasn't bad because it was filled with special effects, it was bad because it was offensive, racist, disgusting, long-as-fuck, stupid, sexist, immature, and most importantly, a Michael Bay film. 2001: A Space Odyssey wasn't all those things.
> 
> tl;dr, your comparison is still fucking stupid.



But at least Transformers 2 didn't put me to sleep twice, over the course of 2 days.

Transformers 2 was bad because Bay thought a movie with no plot, shoddy acting, bad dialogue, and bad characters could hold itself up by hoping the audience would be too wowed by explosions to notice it was shit.  2001 was bad because Kubrick/Clarke thought a movie with no plot, barely any acting, five lines of dialogue, and hardly any characters could hold itself up by hoping the audience would be too wowed by pretty colours and music to notice it was shit.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 9, 2010)

how much kubrick have you seen?


----------



## lucaaat (Sep 9, 2010)

Godzilla 1998.... seriously....
Oh, Shreck 3,4
Harry Potter 2, 4, 5, 6 (dunno 7, has to be released)
ummmmmm... Men In Black 2?

EDIT:
ERAGON THE MOVIE
Fucked up the best book evar


----------



## Riley (Sep 9, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> how much kubrick have you seen?


 
I hardly pay attention to directors; other than 2001 and A Clockwork Orange, what did he do?

Terminator 3 was pretty bad, too.  I forget if that's been mentioned.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 9, 2010)

Riley said:


> I hardly pay attention to directors; other than 2001 and A Clockwork Orange, what did he do?



full metal jacket
eyes wide shut
lolita
the shining

i can see where you are coming from though
the only coppola films ive seen are that awful schlocky horror film he started with and the conversation which was okay but i fell asleep in the middle of it


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Sep 9, 2010)

the worst movie ive ever seen: the weatherman
mostly because i confused it with anchorman, which my friend (rightly) made out to be one of the best films ever. i watched the weatherman with these expectations and it practically scarred me for life!

the most comical terrible movie has to be mega shark vs giant octopus though...


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 9, 2010)

lucaaat said:


> Godzilla 1992.... seriously....


 
The one where Godzilla attacked New York?
I-what? That movie was great.


Any Shamalan movie.


----------



## lucaaat (Sep 9, 2010)

8-bit said:


> The one where Godzilla attacked New York?
> I-what? That movie was great.
> 
> 
> Any Shamalan movie.



You have to know the story behind it. The whole scandal.
The movie was not totally screwed, but the error was calling it "Godzilla", cause that was not it.


----------



## Riley (Sep 9, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> full metal jacket
> eyes wide shut
> lolita
> the shining
> ...



I've seen bits of Full Metal Jacket, and most of Lolita, both of which were good.  It's not that I have a problem with him, just that movie in particular.



anotherbloodywolf said:


> the most comical terrible movie has to be mega shark vs giant octopus though...


 
Asylum Films/Sci-Fi Original Movies don't have too much to live up to, at least.  Mega Piranha was far worse, anyway.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 9, 2010)

lucaaat said:


> You have to know the story behind it. The whole scandal.
> The movie was not totally screwed, but the error was calling it "Godzilla", cause that was not it.


 
Huh? I didn't know there was a scandal surrounding it. How was it not Godzilla?


----------



## lucaaat (Sep 9, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Huh? I didn't know there was a scandal surrounding it. How was it not Godzilla?


 
Godzilla, original, japanese, since 1954:





Godzilla, copy, american, only 1998





The Godzilla movies were first a giant rampage, then monster vs. monster fights. For 50 years. When Toho announced that a animation movie was being done by an American studio, everybody expected their wildest dreams to become ture. Instead they created a totally new, screwed up version, with ridiculous dialouges and plot.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 9, 2010)

98 version looks totally badass.He looks more like a giant lizard monster than the original. 

Also, if they could make a godzilla movie that DIDN'T have such a shitty budget, I might agree with you. LOL, Godzilla 2000.


----------



## lucaaat (Sep 9, 2010)

8-bit said:


> 98 version looks totally badass.He looks more like a giant lizard monster than the original.
> 
> Also, if they could make a godzilla movie that DIDN'T have such a shitty budget, I might agree with you. LOL, Godzilla 2000.


 
You do not get me, I agree that it looks good, but it is not Godzilla


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 9, 2010)

lucaaat said:


> You do not get me, I agree that it looks good, but it is not Godzilla


 Did they not legally obtain the right to call it that?


----------



## lucaaat (Sep 9, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Did they not legally obtain the right to call it that?


 
Well, that is correct I guess. Does not make it better though


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 9, 2010)

lucaaat said:


> Well, that is correct I guess. Does not make it better though


 
Then it's a Godzilla movie. 


I personally hate the "monster V. monster" movies. And '98 pretty much IS a rampage, they just gave it a real reason other than,"It's happening just because". Oh, and cheapness all around, even for Godzilla 2000.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 9, 2010)

I liked the '98 Godzilla. They gave an explanation of WHY IT WAS A SUPER GIGANTIC LIZARD


----------



## WolfieTeen (Sep 11, 2010)

Zodiac Killer (2005) - Just fucking horrible.


----------



## Isen (Sep 14, 2010)

Winter said:


> And yes, I'm too cheap to leave the theatre once I've paid to get in there.


 
Sunk cost fallacy, man.


----------



## FyrbornXTG (Sep 14, 2010)

Highschoolmusical,.never ever should have been made,.I went to a east high school and none of that s*** happened,.try dancen and singing and youed get capped in the ass by the whole shool,.and all the faculty,.then strung up by your balls from a burning flag pole.
I'd rather swallow a harmonica so I can play music when i take a dump.


----------



## BroadSmak (Sep 18, 2010)

Ninja Assassin.
First movie I ever turned off half way through.


----------



## Winter (Sep 19, 2010)

lucaaat said:


> You have to know the story behind it. The whole scandal.
> The movie was not totally screwed, but the error was calling it "Godzilla", cause that was not it.


 
They could have called it "Fluffy", and it would still have been a bad movie. Maybe not the worst ever, but still bad.


----------



## Willow (Sep 19, 2010)

Is it safe to say that almost any movie that comes on the Syfy channel is going to to be terrible?

I just watched this movie called The Midnight Meat Train last night.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Sep 19, 2010)

National Treasure 2


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 19, 2010)

Willow said:


> The Midnight Meat Train is stupendous.


 
yes i agree


----------



## Riley (Sep 21, 2010)

Willow said:


> Is it safe to say that almost any movie that comes on the Syfy channel is going to to be terrible?
> 
> I just watched this movie called The Midnight Meat Train last night.



Hah, I was watching that too.  It was just as homoerotic as the name suggested.  Two large, sweating men stabbing each other with knives in a subway train (a long tube traveling through a narrow tunnel) with naked people hanging from the ceiling?  Nope, nothing remotely Freudian there.  And then there were lizard people, because I guess that's the only way to properly segue out of something like that.

On the other hand though, Sharktopus this Saturday...


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Sep 21, 2010)

Willow said:


> Is it safe to say that almost any movie that comes on the Syfy channel is going to to be terrible?


 
Not even close to accuracy



Willow said:


> I just watched this movie called The Midnight Meat Train last night.


 
_The Midnight Meat Train_ is the only movie I've seen where the audience applauded *during the movie*.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 21, 2010)

Riley said:


> Hah, I was watching that too.  It was just as homoerotic as the name suggested.  Two large, sweating men stabbing each other with knives in a subway train (a long tube traveling through a narrow tunnel) with naked people hanging from the ceiling?  Nope, nothing remotely Freudian there.  And then there were lizard people, because I guess that's the only way to properly segue out of something like that


 
waht do you expect from CLIVE BARKER, a noted 'mo??

i personally am glad that people are talking about *the midnight meat train* in everyday conversation


----------



## ToxicZombie (Sep 21, 2010)

Alone.
In.
The.
Dark.

I don't even know if this... thing qualifies as a movie, but for the sake of the thread I'll go with it.


----------

